# Sirve de algo poner dinero en EPSV? Euskadi



## Sukarrieta (27 Ene 2011)

A ver si alguien que entienda del tema me aclara esto de las epsvs....

llevo unos 5 años metiendo pasta en la bbk en epsvs para el tema de la desgravacion... eso si... lo puse todo en el 2007 en tesoreria por que el crecimiento cuando lo tenia al 90% variable no era normal y dije hasta aqui hemos llegado, y desde entonces perder dinero (descontando inflacion ...)

Al grano.
Estaba pensando en que hacer con esa pasta que no es mucha pero para mi es un pico, dentro de cinco años cuando hayan pasado los diez... periodo mínimo para recuperar... y veo que si el rescate se hace de golpe el 40% esta exento de impuestos y el 60% se suma a la base imponible del año del rescate. Ejemplo practico

si digamos tienes 80.000€, (ya me gustaría...) has metido todos los años el máximo desgravable y han pasado diez años, 32000€ no pagan impuestos y 48000€ se suman a la base imponible del año en el que recuperes

Te has desgravado el máximo que creo son unos 2000€+- cada año osea 20000€.
La pregunta, Cuanto se paga de impuestos por esos 48000€ que recuperas en el año 10? 

Compensa meter dinero en epsvs?, merece la pena? o es tan solo diferir el pago de los impuestos con el agravante de tener el dinero parado durante 10 años?

Si en vez de recuperarlo de una vez lo recuperas mes a mes tiene tratamiento de rentas del trabajo y por lo tanto se suman a la base o son rendimientos de capital -19%?

A ver si podemos aclarar el tema...

Eskerrik asko.


----------



## Sukarrieta (28 Ene 2011)

no tenemos especialistas en impuestos por aqui...¿?


----------



## das kind (28 Ene 2011)

EPSV, he ahí la gran estafa de los bancos y cajas vascos (y vascas).

Hace años trabajaba vendiendo fondos de inversión y nos dimos cuenta que aquí casi todo el mundo tiene una EPSV. El problema es que los bancos/cajas se lo venden a la gente como un producto DE AHORRO PARA EL FUTURO, como si fuera un plan de jubilación del que tirar al finalizar la vida laboral, y NI DIOS, REPITO, NI DIOS tiene ni idea de cuál es el verdadero fin de este producto, que no es otro que desgravar (sí, eso supone ahorro, vale) durante unos años.. y tener un cliente fiel poniendo pasta todos los meses/años durante un montón de años en mi banquito/cajita.

Vistas así las cosas, los abuelos les abrían una EPSV a los nietos al nacer, o gente que no hacía la declaración de la renta la abría "para cuando sea mayor tener unos ahorrillos".

El caso es que le decías esto a la gente y NADIE se lo creía: "a mí el del banco me ha dicho que esto es para ir ahorrando para cuando me jubile". Claro, es que se lo había dicho "el del banco", esa oenegé que vela tanto por nuestros intereses... hubo uno que llevaba más de 10 años con la EPSV (y que no hacía declaración de IRPF) y, después hablar con nosotros y acercarse a "su banco" para que le hiciera una simulación de rescate y ver que lo que iba a sacar era menor de lo que había invertido... ¡¡¡abrió un fondo de inversión que el director de "su oficina" (el mismo que le enchufó la EPSV) le recomendó!!! :ouch::ouch:

En fin, juzguen Ustedes mismos. ::

En cuanto al tema del hilo, creo recordar que, si lo recatas en forma de renta (mes a mes), está sujeto a declaración el 100% de lo rescatado, sumándose a tu base imponible.

Un saludo, y perdón por el tochazo.


----------



## Sukarrieta (28 Ene 2011)

Suponiendo un rescate del 100% en el año 10 y que no se ha perdido dinero con la EPSV, 

¿compensa el ahorro de impuestos anual con el pago de impuestos final? 

esa es la pregunta....


----------



## das kind (28 Ene 2011)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> Suponiendo un rescate del 100% en el año 10 y que no se ha perdido dinero con la EPSV,
> 
> ¿compensa el ahorro de impuestos anual con el pago de impuestos final?
> 
> esa es la pregunta....



Hombre, cada caso será distinto: habría que calcular cuánto se ha desgravado, a qué base imponible se suma lo que se rescate...

Pero supongo yo que a los que ganan mucha pasta cada año les compensará: si no, no existiría ese producto... :fiufiu:


----------



## Sukarrieta (28 Ene 2011)

osea lo comido por lo servido... creo que no voy a hacer ninguna aportacion mas... para tener el dinero ahi parado lo gestiono yo, me lo gasto o lo quemo... la putada los cinco años que me quedan todavia para el rescate...


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Ene 2011)

sukarrieta:

te dejo mi opinion: suponte que has metido cada año 5000, ok?

Pasan 10 años y quieres rescatar (aunque lo mejor es que lo hagas si vas al paro)
Suponte que lo has sacado del tesorero que esta perdiendo pasta y lo has metido en un garntizado de otro banco.... Rescatas todo, los 50.000!!

20.000 a la buchaca.
30.000 que se suman a tus ingresos del trabajo... luego si ganas unos 24000 brutos o asi al mes... te van a soplar como un 20-22% ese año de todo tu dinero....


Qué haria yo?
Rescatar el 50% de golpe----> 25.000
10.000 a la buchaca y 15.000 a tu base de trabajo.... la oxtia es menor Y ADEMAS METERIA 8000 de esos 15.000 DE NUEVO EN EL PLAN, con lo que solo tendria que pagar por 8000 mas...


de todas formas lo suyo es hacerse planes txikis de 5 años en 5 años, asi puedes rescatar cada 5 años...
2000: plan bbk
2005: plan iparkutxa
2010: rescato parte de bbk y meto en laboral
2015 rescato parte iparkutxa y meto en laboral
2020 rescato laboral y meto a partes iguales en las anteriores....


----------



## Sukarrieta (31 Ene 2011)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Qué haria yo?
> Rescatar el 50% de golpe----> 25.000
> 10.000 a la buchaca y 15.000 a tu base de trabajo.... la oxtia es menor Y ADEMAS METERIA 8000 de esos 15.000 DE NUEVO EN EL PLAN, con lo que solo tendria que pagar por 8000 mas...



Si no rescatas el 100% de golpe creo que no se aplica la exención del 40%, corrígeme si me equivoco...




azkunaveteya dijo:


> de todas formas lo suyo es hacerse planes txikis de 5 años en 5 años, asi puedes rescatar cada 5 años...
> 2000: plan bbk
> 2005: plan iparkutxa
> 2010: rescato parte de bbk y meto en laboral
> ...



No entiendo muy bien la estrategia aquí.... si la estrategia es estar diversificado... no seria casi mejor hacer un plan nuevo cada año en una entidad diferente? y con edad de rescate anual?

De todas formas creo que empieza a contar los 10 años desde la apertura del primer plan...

http://www.cajanavarra.es/es/que-ne...es-de-pensiones/preguntas-frecuentes/epsv.htm

Anda que no es complicada la casuistica ni nada...
http://www.ogasun.ejgv.euskadi.net/...s_kh/adjuntos/Fiscalidad EPSV. Art. Andía.pdf


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Ene 2011)

sukarrieta:

si rescatas el 50% de golpe, creo que si, pero haz una consulta vinuclante a hacienda, es gratis.

Hombre, lo de año a año, pues tu mismo.... pero decia lo de 5 en 5 para no andar con tantos


----------



## Paunero (4 Ene 2012)

Azkuna, digamos que no puedes sacar cada 10 años teniendo diferentes epsvs, lo de 10 años solo puedes ejecutar una vez, otra por desempleo etc... es lo que me comentarón tanton en surne como en la bbk.
No me supierón decir que pasa si tengo 10 epsv y resulta que he podido rescatar 3 y me quedan 7... cuando puedo rescatarlas¿?

Posibilidades.
- Los de la bbk y surne no les interesa que se haga eso y te dicen otra cosa.
- Los comerciales les han dado mal el curso.
- tienen razon..


----------



## peseteuro (4 Ene 2012)

Paunero dijo:


> Azkuna, digamos que no puedes sacar cada 10 años teniendo diferentes epsvs, lo de 10 años solo puedes ejecutar una vez, otra por desempleo etc... es lo que me comentarón tanton en surne como en la bbk.
> No me supierón decir que pasa si tengo 10 epsv y resulta que he podido rescatar 3 y me quedan 7... cuando puedo rescatarlas¿?
> 
> Posibilidades.
> ...




Te pongo mi ejemplo:

Tenía 2 EPSV, la primera con los 10 años cumplidos en una entidad y la segunda con sólo 6 años en otra entidad .

La de 6 años la traspasé a la primera entidad para que "se mezclara" con la EPSV de 10 años.

Al final me quedó una única EPSV con la suma de ambas y lógicamente manteniendo la antigüedad de 10 años y rescatable sin problemas.


----------

